
Rumor: Internal Yahoo memo suggests CEO Jerry Yang may be out - ashishk
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/05/rumor-internal-yahoo-memo-suggests-ceo-jerry-yang-may-be-out/
======
bigthboy
Being bost companies have denied it already and the circumstances around it
all (not to mention the fact that Microsoft and Yahoo reaching a deal from
supposedly dead talks in less than 24 hours at ~$19 a share? c'mon!) lead me
to believe this truly is a rumor...

but would Jerry really be missed? I mean he did make nearly everyone at Yahoo
soil themselves when he sends them an e-mail that 10% of them are fired but
nobody knows who, and then tells them, more or less, "have a happy weekend"
_smile and wink_.

------
kqr2
The article has been updated to indicate that the rumor was baloney.

------
markessien
Oh, Yahoo stock is going to start doing some zig-zagging soon. The volume on
the trades went pretty high when it touched $9, and those people will want to
exit with some profit.

------
zandorg
Rumor != news

Maybe ban rumors from HN?

